
Show HN: Autobahn – automatic HN top stories in your terminal - rasengan
https://github.com/realrasengan/autobahn
======
jkaufmann_
Nice work. Maybe it could be integrated into a more mature product such as:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20817101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20817101)

~~~
rasengan
Thank you. I added the time to it as well as a couple other conveniences.

WTF looks interesting by the way!

